# Recomend me some bulbs



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks 
looking to get rid of the dodgy orange light bulbs on my mk5 golf and as i cant quite afford to upgrade to xenons quite yet im looking to upgrade the bulbs.
So What do you all recomend?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

These are only sidelights but I have these in my motor, look good too.

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/ultimate-501t10194-watt-ultra-xenon-white-p-1684.html


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Osram Nightbreakers I've got them in my Leon FR should give you a whiter light and a bit more performance as they are a +90% bulb


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I want some Night Breakers, but I have to take my front bumper off


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I want some Night Breakers, but I have to take my front bumper off


Thats a shocker is there no access at all from the engine bay :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope  I can change the indicator bulbs, but that is all.

I wanted HID's, but apparently they interfere with the radio on my car... oh joy...


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Osrams are fantastic! I'm a little annoyed that I forgot to remove them from the last LC we had when I traded it in...doh...

Great bulbs though :thumb:


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

regal do the osram, pretty cheap on there aswell, not sure what fitment you would need tho

http://www.regalautobulbs.co.uk/products/osram/nightbreaker/h1.php


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Philips Extreme get good reviews :thumb:


----------



## bulbs (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

If you tell me the year of your Mk5 Golf ill be able to advise you what bulbs your car takes.

I personally would recommend the following:

*Osram Night Breaker - Sale on till Monday 31st*
The Osram Night Breaker range is setting new standards in safety and is the ideal upgrade! Thanks to latest technology and a new design, the Night Breaker provides up to 90% more light on the road and a 10% whiter light. Improved illumination of the road provides optimum visibility and therefore optimum safety. The Night Breaker lamps also make driving more comfortable, and drivers find the whiter light stronger and more pleasant than ordinary light.

*Philips X-treme*
Thanks to new technology developed by Philips, the X-Treme headlamp range, project up to 80 per cent more light on the road ahead meaning that drivers can see and been seen as never before. X-treme Power light is powerful and intense, the extra light provided ensures that your car stands out in a crowd, whilst ensuring driver and passenger safety remains of the highest priority.

Winner of the Auto Express Bulb Test 2008 and Accessory Of The Year awards.

*Philips BlueVision*
Philips BlueVision is the ultimate Xenon effect car bulb and the winner of the 2005 Auto Express Best Buy award! Philips BlueVision produces a white light with a slight blue tint and with up to 30% more light on the road, these bulbs are a great combination of both style and vision.

The new and improved design of BlueVision means the bulb burns at 4000K (Kelvin) - no other bulb has this colour temperature, which is the closest to natural daylight. The 'brilliant white daylight' that is produced, enhances road sign and road marking reflections, meaning that driving at night becomes a lot safer.

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Is it only me that hates these bulbs when on car coming the other way down the road? 

Drivers with them fitted might be able to see better on unlit roads but it's dazzling for others coming the other way.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought some Philips Extreme ones a few months ago, am so glad i did!!!!

They really are good. Light is very white with a hint of blue. They give off more light than any other bulbs i have used.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> I bought some Philips Extreme ones a few months ago, am so glad i did!!!!
> 
> They really are good. Light is very white with a hint of blue. They give off more light than any other bulbs i have used.


I 2nd that...The ilumonation from these bulbs are great.....:thumb:

Steve


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

White LEDs in the sidelights :thumb:


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Autoexpress tests fond the Phillips X-treme +80%s were better than the Osram Nightbreaker +90%s.

They found the brightness was the same and the consistency of the focus was better with the Phillips. (i.e. some Osram samples were better than others, but all the Phillips samples had the filament in the same perfect position for the best focus)


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

Another vote for the phillips x-treme! 

I swapped them on my V70 and the difference is amazing. 

Everything autoexpress said about them is true


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Another Philips xtreme user here in the car and van had the Osram night breakers for about a month and one blew got it replaced and blew again wouldn't touch them ever again.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

had night breakers as main beam and x-tremes as dipped in the audi - both lovely bulbs


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sod's law had a bulb go tonight lol not bad for 3 years and on pretty much 24/7 i like to drive with my dipped beam on most of the time.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Sod's law had a bulb go tonight lol not bad for 3 years and on pretty much 24/7 i like to drive with my dipped beam on most of the time.


same here :thumb: be safe, be seen and all that jazz

(good back up if someone pulls out on you aswell "i didn't see him officer!" yeh right love, had his lights on etc )


----------



## coolmail (Jul 7, 2009)

If you are after the HID look, then the bulb you are after is ultra power! Cheapest place to get them is ebay! Very blue look, got a set in my type r and everyone asks if i have fitted HID's. They are the same colouring the only difference is HID's have a bit more distance than the ultra bulbs! Heres a link to a set so you know what you are after! http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ULTRA-H1-POWE...3eef3fc10a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_1528wt_754


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Who uses H1??? lol most are running H7 cant find these in H7 mate.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

had H1 and H7 in the A3


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Right i got some new bulbs today ......Osram Nightbreakers i know i know....i said they are awful but i got them stupidly cheap (£10) they only lasted a month in the Transit Connect i had but thinking about it i use to replace bulbs every week in that thing so,....the Caddy i havent changed any bulbs (apart from reg and indicators to silvervision ones.) Will see how long these last.


----------



## jj06 (Aug 24, 2009)

im a fan of the ultra ones posted of ebay they give a nice bluey h.i.d tinge to them


----------

